# Hoe gaan jullie hier mee om?



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Hoi, ik ben een uurwerk enthousiast met een passie voor divers. Momenteel heb ik slechts 1 diver in mijn collectie en een tweede onderweg. Een derde die ik kocht heb ik terug gestuurd voor een refund, en hopelijk lukt dit want de post in Duitsland schijnt nog altijd te staken. 

Mijn budget voor uurwerken is niet heel groot. Meestal rond de 200€ soms iets meer. 
Omdat ik mijn droomuurwerk wou (Squale 1521) heb ik besloten me dit aan te schaffen. Dit gaat het duurste uurwerk zijn die ik ooit gehad heb. 

Op het forum zijn er vele verzamelaars die uurwerken hebben die in de duizenden gaan. 
Zelf droom ik van ooit een Rolex Sub te hebben. Of een vintage GMT-Master 1675. 
Onlangs was er eentje te koop in een winkel in mijn stad. Prachtexemplaar met Chocolate dial. 1971. Helaas was de vraagprijs 6500€ en dat is momenteel ver buiten mijn budget. 

Hoe gaan jullie, als gepassioneerde enthousiastelingen, om met het feit dat het uurwerk dat je wil misschien om budgettaire redenen buiten bereik blijkt, terwijl er op dit forum mensen zijn die over een veel groter budget beschikken dan jezelf?

En dit heeft niks met jaloezie te maken of zo. Maar als je (in mijn geval) gepassioneerd bent door iets, blijkt de hoge kostprijs soms een groot struikelblok. 




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Schouders ophalen, het is nu eenmaal zo...

Ik zie zoveel moois dat ver buiten mijn budget is maar voor mij blijven het ook gewoon gebruiksvoorwerpen. Wat moet je met een dure klok die in een kluis belandt?

Het leuke van horloges is dat je ook in een bescheiden(ere) prijsklasse prima uit de voeten kunt. Hou je van duikers? Kijk ook eens naar een Vostok Amphibia, kosten nagenoeg niets, waterdicht tot 200 meter, ze zijn er in allerlei soorten en maten en eenvoudig te "modden" waardoor je iets unieks kunt creeeren. Oh, en het uurwerkje kan rustig tot wel 10 jaar mee zonder service beurt b-). Kom daar maar eens om met de grote (Zwiterse) merken ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Niks mis mee toch, is volgens mij inherent aan elke hobby.

Daarnaast ook nog eens hoe je de hobby beleefd. Wat ik, in mijn beleving, steeds vaker zie, is dat men applaudisseert op fora voor een Rolex of ander duur horloge. Echter een echt bijzonder horloge krijgt nauwelijks meer de handen op elkaar van het publiek. Zo zijn er eigenlijk ook maar weinig echte horlogeliefhebbers. Althans 'liefhebbers' zoals ik de hobby beleef. Mensen die niet enkel kijken naar design, maar zich ook verdiepen in de materie. 
Het verdiepen in uurwerken, geschiedenis van merken, de afwerking van een uurwerk, etc, etc.

Op zich nog niks mis mee, want een ieder beleeft zijn hobby op een andere manier. Kortom beleef je hobby op jouw manier met jouw middelen. Die zullen wellicht beperkter zijn dan anderen,... Een schrale troost; ik geniet soms meer van een zeldzaam horloge van nog geen <1k dan een nieuw horloge van >10k.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Dank jullie voor jullie reacties. Het is interessant om de mening van iemand anders te horen. 
Die Vostok duikers zien er super uit! Die zet ik op mijn verlanglijst 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Ik ga persoonlijk voor kwantiteit en 'iets minder voor kwaliteit'. De gemiddelde prijs van mijn horloges zal zo rond de EUR 200 zijn, maar ik heb wel een hele collectie van o.a. Vostoks opgebouwd. Daar kan je leuk mee afwisselen. Enfin... kwaliteit: wat je allemaal met zo'n Amfibia kan uitsteken, moet je misschien niet eens met een Omega uitproberen.

Voorts is het een kwestie van prioriteiten: als je voldoende spaart - en een renovatie van je huis, eten voor het gezin of de aanschaf van een auto lager op de priolijst staat - dan kan je uiteindelijk ook zo'n horloge kopen. 
Dan maar geen kinderen.

Persoonlijk heb ik dan weer twee kinderen. Dure hobby. Zoonlief heeft een deuk in mijn Tissot geslagen met zijn lepel.
Maar je weet wat ze zeggen over de Vostok Amphibia: "_You never actually own a Vostok Amphibia. You merely look after it for the next generation."_


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wat Bidle zegt .... maak het vooral je eigen hobby. Ongeacht het budget kun je een hele leuke en bijzondere collectie opbouwen.

En mij is ook vaker opgevallen dat er ook wel veel snobs rondwaren en heb dit in de praktijk getoetst. Als ik in de wat-draag-je draden op het Omega forum non-Omega's voorbij marcheer scoor ik slechts weinig likes. M'n Chinese horloges scoren zelden 'n like. Kom ik dan met 'n Omega .... bingo.

Bijzonder of exotisch heeft bijna niets met prijs te maken.

Welkom hier!!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

MHe225 said:


> Wat Bidle zegt .... maak het vooral je eigen hobby. Ongeacht het budget kun je een hele leuke en bijzondere collectie opbouwen.
> 
> En mij is ook vaker opgevallen dat er ook wel veel snobs rondwaren en heb dit in de praktijk getoetst. Als ik in de wat-draag-je draden op het Omega forum non-Omega's voorbij marcheer scoor ik slechts weinig likes. M'n Chinese horloges scoren zelden 'n like. Kom ik dan met 'n Omega .... bingo.
> 
> ...


Hier sluit ik me bij aan, maak het je eigen hobby. Ik ben hier terecht gekomen omdat ik blijkbaar slecht reageer op quartz en het belachelijk vond dat je voor 5 euro een quartz kan vangen, maar in Nederland honderden euro's kwijt zou moeten zijn voor mechanisch exemplaar. Beetje inlezen en zoeken heeft mijn unieke verzameling opgeleverd. Ik wil apart en er zitten nu modellen tussen waarvan ik zeker weet dat (nagenoeg) niemand op dit forum er een heeft. De leukste vind ik zelf deze:










Bij mij ligt de gemiddelde aanschafprijs onder de 50 euro. (de bovenstaande was 8,= incl verzenden, 9 incl nieuwe strap)

Je kan altijd iets willen wat je niet kan betalen, daar kan je voor sparen, maar je kan ook je lol elders zoeken. Ieder z'n hobby, het is echter jou insteek die een hobby voor jou leuk maakt.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

T_I kan het zijn dat ik de foto mis?


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Momenteel studeer ik uurwerktechniek dus is het budget voor horloges beperkt, ik heb al een aantal leuke horloges kunnen kopen en daar geniet ik iedere dag van, ook al zijn ze niet allemaal 'duur'.
Langzamerhand probeer ik een Rolex 114270 Explorer bij elkaar te sparen, zodra ik een goede baan in het vak heb zou ik me heel graag op Patek Philippe en A. Lange & Söhne willen richten, dit kan wel even gaan duren, maargoed ik ben ook nog jong (21).


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Bij mij gaat het budget steeds verder omhoog. Twee jaar geleden was mijn duurste horloge 200 Euro. Ik koop en verkoop steeds en spaar ondertussen wat bij. Zo heb je veel verschillende horloges in de verzameling en kan je overal van genieten. En ondertussen spaar je wat bij, zodat na verloop van tijd ook de duurdere horloges binnen bereik komen.

Zo heb ik nu mijn tweede horloge van meer dan 2000 Euro mogen verwelkomen. De eerste uiteraard verkocht kom de tweede aan te schaffen. Zonder dat het financieel veel pijn doet.


----------



## njosa (Mar 1, 2014)

In 2010 kocht ik mijn eerste echt serieuze horloge, was meteen al aan de dure kant voor mij € 2500,-
Spijt heb ik er absoluut niet van, maar achteraf was het gewoon beter geweest om een goedkoper model te kiezen en daarna een wat duurdere. Zeker gezien het feit dat ik nu veel meer interesse heb ik horloges tot ongeveer 300 euro. En kopen? Op dit moment vooral aan het dubben om eentje nog aan te schaffen die ik zeker veel ga dragen en af kan wisselen met mijn Zwitser. Wat dat betreft koop ik, in tegenstelling tot velen hier, niet snel een nieuwe.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Proenski said:


> T_I kan het zijn dat ik de foto mis?


Als het goed is niet, mis je 'm toch dan heb ik weer een dooie webserver. (in elk geval van buitenaf niet benaderbaar)


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

T_I said:


> Als het goed is niet, mis je 'm toch dan heb ik weer een dooie webserver. (in elk geval van buitenaf niet benaderbaar)


Ik zie 'm nu. Kan ook aan mijn verbinding hebben gelegen..


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Ik denk dat het erg persoonlijk is. De ene persoon streeft naar een Rolex en de ander is blij met 5 horloges van 300 euro. Het is ook niet verkeerd om een budget te hebben.. dan kun je dromen en heb je grails die op dat moment niet betaalbaar zijn. 

Voor mij persoonlijk blijft het materiaal, wanneer je iets koopt ben je er even (of wat langer..) blij mee maar vervolgens vaagt het weg. Daarom ben ik persoonlijk een flipper


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Proenski said:


> Ik zie 'm nu. Kan ook aan mijn verbinding hebben gelegen..


Ik ben m'n thuis server flink aan het herverbouwen, dus ik sluit issues aan deze kant ook niet uit. 13 aug wordt m'n glasvezel aansluiting in gebruik genomen, dus dan kan het weer fout gaan. (ben 1 week om over te stappen, moet lukken, maar vast niet zonder slag of stoot)


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

T_I said:


> Ik ben m'n thuis server flink aan het herverbouwen, dus ik sluit issues aan deze kant ook niet uit. 13 aug wordt m'n glasvezel aansluiting in gebruik genomen, dus dan kan het weer fout gaan. (ben 1 week om over te stappen, moet lukken, maar vast niet zonder slag of stoot)


Beetje off topic maar succes!

On topic; echt een budget heb ik niet maar ik spendeer geen hele hoge bedragen aan horloges. Hoeft ook niet als je Orient als favoriet merk hebt met daarnaast een zwak voor Russische uurwerkjes voor om de pols :-d


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Proenski said:


> Beetje off topic maar succes!
> 
> On topic; echt een budget heb ik niet maar ik spendeer geen hele hoge bedragen aan horloges. Hoeft ook niet als je Orient als favoriet merk hebt met daarnaast een zwak voor Russische uurwerkjes voor om de pols :-d


Mijn zwak is apart, niet duur. (alhoewel, Rolex Milgaus groen met oranje secondewijzer... Als ik me goe herinner)

Ach ja, budget... Net weer 900 aan brillen uitgegeven (500 declaradel) en jaarlijks 500 aan schoenen (eigen bijdrage en eigen risico, rest gelukkig voor de verzekering) laat weinig budget over voor luxe.

Ik kan niet wachten tot het niet HMT 40mm project horloge binnen is. Was voor mij ook een flinke uitgave en als de douane vervelend is komt daar nog wat bij.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

T_I said:


> Mijn zwak is apart, niet duur. (alhoewel, Rolex Milgaus groen met oranje secondewijzer... Als ik me goe herinner)
> 
> Ach ja, budget... Net weer 900 aan brillen uitgegeven (500 declaradel) en jaarlijks 500 aan schoenen (eigen bijdrage en eigen risico, rest gelukkig voor de verzekering) laat weinig budget over voor luxe.
> 
> Ik kan niet wachten tot het niet HMT 40mm project horloge binnen is. Was voor mij ook een flinke uitgave en als de douane vervelend is komt daar nog wat bij.


Apart is niets mis mee. Gelukkig zijn kostbare (lichamelijke) ongemakken mij tot zover bespaard gebleven (ff afkloppen). Heb alleen een brilletje voor veraf en die dus niet nodig om mijn horloge af te lezen ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Proenski said:


> Apart is niets mis mee. Gelukkig zijn kostbare (lichamelijke) ongemakken mij tot zover bespaard gebleven (ff afkloppen). Heb alleen een brilletje voor veraf en die dus niet nodig om mijn horloge af te lezen ;-)


Precies gewoon een mooi horloge kopen. Lekker belangrijk z'n bril,... ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Bidle said:


> Precies gewoon een mooi horloge kopen. Lekker belangrijk z'n bril,... ;-)


Zonder zie ik net aan dat ik een horloge om heb, wijzers enndergelijke details kan ik vergeten.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

T_I said:


> Zonder zie ik net aan dat ik een horloge om heb, wijzers enndergelijke details kan ik vergeten.


Dan heb jij het nog makkelijker! 
Hoef je tenminste ook niet te dubben welk horloge je moet kiezen.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Haha, arme T_I.. Wel plagen maar wat, hè? :-!


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Als ik echt geld had, zou ik een Rolex GMT II kopen. En een Breitling Navitimer. Maar goed, het is niet iets wat ik ooit per se wil bereiken. Een Ocean One van Steinhart is ook al goed dan. Ik heb trouwens liever wat meer betaalbare horloges, dan één echt duur exemplaar.
Ik was overigens zinnens een Steinhart Ocean One GMT te kopen tegen eind dit jaar, maar nu zag ik de nieuwe Casio G-Shock GWG-1000 Mudmaster. Ik heb ook wel iets met G-Shocks... En dit is de mooiste G die ik de laatste tijd al zag. Kost net als de Steinhart rond de 500 euro... Ik ben er nog niet uit wat het nu uiteindelijk zal worden...
Ik hou trouwens van nogal wat variatie in mijn collectie. Heb echt de meest uiteenlopende soorten.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

KarelVdD said:


> Als ik echt geld had, zou ik een Rolex GMT II kopen. En een Breitling Navitimer. Maar goed, het is niet iets wat ik ooit per se wil bereiken. Een Ocean One van Steinhart is ook al goed dan. Ik heb trouwens liever wat meer betaalbare horloges, dan één echt duur exemplaar.
> Ik was overigens zinnens een Steinhart Ocean One GMT te kopen tegen eind dit jaar, maar nu zag ik de nieuwe Casio G-Shock GWG-1000 Mudmaster. Ik heb ook wel iets met G-Shocks... En dit is de mooiste G die ik de laatste tijd al zag. Kost net als de Steinhart rond de 500 euro... Ik ben er nog niet uit wat het nu uiteindelijk zal worden...
> Ik hou trouwens van nogal wat variatie in mijn collectie. Heb echt de meest uiteenlopende soorten.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Dan zou ik voor een Steinhart gaan, de meeste G-Shocks hebben een te hoog "Transformer" gehalte naar mijn smaak ;-)


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Proenski said:


> Dan zou ik voor een Steinhart gaan, de meeste G-Shocks hebben een te hoog "Transformer" gehalte naar mijn smaak ;-)


Van die Mudmaster kan je dat mss wel zeggen, maar dat maakt hem wel origineler dan een Ocean One. Mijn andere G's zijn gewoon zwart. Kleurtjes hoef ik niet echt. Zelfs mijn Seiko Monster is zwart (i.p.v. het veel gekozen oranje).
Beide horloges zouden wel in mijn collectie passen, wegens beiden onderscheidend tegenover de rest.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

KarelVdD said:


> Van die Mudmaster kan je dat mss wel zeggen, maar dat maakt hem wel origineler dan een Ocean One. Mijn andere G's zijn gewoon zwart. Kleurtjes hoef ik niet echt. Zelfs mijn Seiko Monster is zwart (i.p.v. het veel gekozen oranje).
> Beide horloges zouden wel in mijn collectie passen, wegens beiden onderscheidend tegenover de rest.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Ik heb het niet zozeer over de kleuren maar meer over de vorm.. maar goed smaken verschillen gelukkig


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Ik vind beiden mooi. Op een andere manier natuurlijk. Anders zou ik niet twijfelen natuurlijk. Ik ga het nog wat laten bezinken. Binnen een maand of zo zie ik dan wel weer.


----------



## SpeedSeiko (Aug 18, 2009)

Bij mij is het budget ook beperkt. Mijn zwaartepunt ligt op Seiko en Citizen en die probeer ik dan zo goedkoop mogelijk te scoren op rommelmarkten eBay en dergelijke. Zo kun je toch een leuke verzameling opbouwen zonder dat het al teveel kost.
Heb dit jaar ook een hoop verkocht die alleen maar stof lagen te verzamelen en dat geeft dus ook weer lucht om wat leuks te doen.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Begin wel te merken dat op F2 veel Rolex en Omega fanboys zijn. Helaas denkt men horloge=pronken met $$$(nog meer dan auto`s) Wij NL`ers zijn daarin wat nuchterer in(behalve voetballers dan)

Ik zit te denken om een quartz "Diver" of "Racer"(of beide) aan te schaffen, helaas mot je hier bij sommige "snobs" niet over quartz beginnen...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Wie zei daar het vermaledijde Q woord?:rodekaart

Ik maak me zelf totaal niet druk over de prijs van mijn Horloge/auto/huis/.... Er zijn altijd mensen die meer hebben, en er zijn nog veel meer mensen die minder hebben. Ik ben tevreden met wat ik heb (hoewel meer altijd mag :-d)


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

MisterHo said:


> Begin wel te merken dat op F2 veel Rolex en Omega fanboys zijn. Helaas denkt men horloge=pronken met $$$(nog meer dan auto`s) Wij NL`ers zijn daarin wat nuchterer in(behalve voetballers dan)
> 
> Ik zit te denken om een quartz "Diver" of "Racer"(of beide) aan te schaffen, helaas mot je hier bij sommige "snobs" niet over quartz beginnen...


Ik heb ook een mooie Rolex, maar draag in praktijk mijn vintage chronografen vaker.

De Rolex heeft een GMT functie, maar ik ben te schijterig om hem mee te nemen op mijn reizen. Ook heb ik geen factuur zodat ik gezeik bij de douane kan krijgen. Dus heb ik een vaste GShock voor vakantie. Soms lijk ik wel gek..

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

Ik zie op forums, dat men de over-, over- over- bekende Rolex als grail ziet, dat type met die mercedeswijzer en die alle mensen, die menen dat succes= dát horloge te bezitten, schijnen te moeten bezitten. En zowat alle merken van de goedkoopste tot de heel dure ook al enigszins na-apen. Omdat je dat 'ding' dus OVERAL ziet, zou ik, als ik ooit de Postcodeloterij zou winnen, die zeker NOOIT kopen. Nee, ik houd het liever bij enigszins uniek, apart, niet dezelfde als een ander. Bij een Rolex zou ik dan een Daytona kopen, maar net zo graag een Seiko Daytona.... ;-)

Ik zit in het hetzelfde schuitje als OP, weinig te besteden. Ben werkloos, op leeftijd en geen uitkering meer. Kom maar niet aan de bak! Moeder de vrouw werkt part time en dat is het dan. Tóch kruipt het bloed waar het niet gaan kan en heb dan ook een collectie opgebouwd, die dusdanig uitgebreid is geworden, dat ik alweer nodig moet inkrimpen. (zie onder mijn handtekening, state of the collection) Probleem is, mensen kopen niet in NL en daarbuiten heb je dan weer dure verzendkosten. Ik wil langzaam wat minder en wat beter, en met dat laatste bedoel ik meer Seiko en Citizen, Zodiac e.a. kwaliteit. Toch kan ik soms niet laten om een aparte klok van een minder bekend merk te kopen. Die dan best goed in elkaar zitten voor de pecunia. Mijn Constantin Weisz en mijn Rover & Lakes zijn zeer degelijk, allebei "Germasian" met een betrouwbaar Sea Gull uurwerk, geen plastic binnenin, maar metalen uurwerk houder. Maar ja, onbekend, maakt onbemind. Ik heb overal mijn J.Springs te koop staan voor peanuts, maar niemand weet dat het in feite een Seiko quartz is.... Dat bedoel ik dus met Nederlanders gaan alleen voor bekend, dus verkopen gaan moeilijk, zodra het geen bekende is... :-|


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Naar aanleiding van mijn posts hierboven: ik heb de G-Shock besteld. Komt wel wat duurder uit dan een Steinhart GMT, maar goed.
Overigens niets tegen quartz hier. Ik heb een paar mechanische horloges waar ik heel tevreden over ben, maar ik hou ook wel van horloges die perfect juist lopen. En die je niet elke keer moet staan opwinden of ermee staan schudden om ze terug op gang te krijgen. Quartz is gewoon praktischer.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## dehorlogedokter (Nov 7, 2015)

Doe zo als ik. Een tijd geleden kwam een klant bij mij over de vloer met een Omega Speedmaster moonwatch met cal 861. Hij wou die hersteld hebben. Na het horen van de prijsofferte liet hij wist hij de zeggen om het niet te doen. Hij ging het horloge in de vuilbak gooien. Waarna ik dan gezegd heb dat hij het evengoed bij mij kon laten. Dus ben ik een Omega Speedmaster rijker. Alleen ziet hij er op dit ogenblik zo uit:









Het resultaat van de herstelling zal ik later in een andere post wel laten zien.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Welke idioot wil een zo'n horloge weggooien?? En een dergelijk horloge heeft sowieso waarde, ook als ie niet loopt. Heeft u hem wel duidelijk gemaakt wat ie precies heeft achtergelaten?

Sorry maar ik vind het een beetje dubieus overkomen...


----------

